# 'Nduja



## sc0tty2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Cold smoking 'nduja today, day 2 of 3 days, using amzns


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 23, 2012)

Very cooll!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 23, 2012)

I guess I don't get out much, but what is Nduja?


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 23, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> I guess I don't get out much, but what is Nduja?


X2


----------



## alelover (Feb 23, 2012)

Good question. They look like loaves of bread. Enlighten us please.


----------



## alelover (Feb 23, 2012)

I googled it.

http://www.boccalone.com/products/Nduja.html

Spicy Spreadable Salami. 

Nduja (say "en-doo-ya") is a spicy spreadable salami, originating from Calabria. Nduja is cured in a casing like hard salami, but it maintains a soft texture that is spreadable at room temperature.  Nduja will change the way you think about salami. It is perfect  when spread on grilled bread, in a sandwich, or on pizza. It adds amazing flavor to pasta sauces, vegetables and cooked beans.


----------



## sc0tty2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Exactly, Alelover.  However, I've been told that the boccalone version is not a great representative of what this salame is.  It is addictive.


----------



## moikel (Feb 23, 2012)

Done down here by Calabrians sold in my local butcher shop,really good product.Re discovered  only lately.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok, Sc0tty-can you quit being a tease now and share the recipe with us - please?

Thanks


----------



## sc0tty2 (Mar 1, 2012)

That's easy, 70% ground pork jowl or belly, 30% pepper(combo of hot and sweet red pepper powder).  Plus, cure #2 and a lactic starter.  Stuffed in hog middle end caps and/or hog middles and cold smoked for about 30 hours.


----------



## wildflower (Mar 1, 2012)

DAME, my butcher is out of hog middles


----------



## sc0tty2 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have plenty of both casings, sir.


----------

